# need layout ideas



## aaronfisher (Oct 29, 2008)

So I have a 138"x48" area for a model layout and I'm planing on using N scale. Although I have ideas for what I want in my layout, I just don't have the imagination to design it. I would like a tunnel through a mountain and a staging area and a bridge I also want to use DCC so I can run 2 trains seperatly, 1 freight and 1 passanger. Any suggestions?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

N scale

Use a combination of these to design something.

Mountain to the left, trestle bridges, yard to the right.
Atlas has free train software at their site. "RTS download" under "layouts".
Look at any layout and then convert it to HO

Another idea is make up some modulars. Then you can redo a layout to different shapes. Those specs are at the NMRA site. They will be compatible with other mods if you join a club and want to show part of it


----------

